# SS 10.04.21 - Schumann - Symphony in G minor "Zwickau"



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Robert Schumann (1810 - 1856)*

*Symphony in G Minor "Zwickau"*

1. Allegro molto
2. Andantino assai - Allegretto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week in realdealblues continued absence, we'll go with Robert Schumann's unfinished symphony in G minor "Zwickau" Seems this symphony has been forgotten as another composer's two movement unfinished symphony has taken precedence. But Schumann's unfinished is a good indication of what is to come. Why he abandoned this youthful symphony is not known. What is known is that the first two movements did receive performances in his lifetime. The work was initially taken from sketches from an incomplete opera based on Shakespeare's Hamlet. Below the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique under the baton of 
John Eliot Gardiner gives a fine performance. I also have an out-of-print recording with Neville Marriner conducting the Radio Sinfonie Orchestre Stuttgart that I'll listen to. But there are many performances of the work.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

The Gardiner set for me


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Gardiner for me as well


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Holliger for me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Muti for me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Holliger for me.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Found this from spotify


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> Muti for me.


Is the unfinished symphony actually on this set?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm also with Holliger, who has been my prime Schumann interpreter of choice for more that two years now.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll listen to Marriner and the Stuttgart Radio lot. His Schumann set were not exactly inundated with positive reviews when they came out, but the whole set are beautifully recorded, and lovingly played; the last ounce of excitement isn't quite there, but it's not always essential. This is a more genteel version of the Zwickau than the only other one I know, Gardiner, but I much prefer this one.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I have both Gardiner & Holliger on the shelves - i'll get to them at some stage over the weekend.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I read that Schumann was studying Beethoven at the time he wrote this and yes there is something of a Beethovian feel to this work
Perhaps he never finished it to avoid comparison to the great mans work
As an aside I do like the Gardiner set of Schumann symphonies and can recommend them. In fact I think I prefer them to the set by Bernstein which I have in my collection


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 153795
> 
> The Gardiner set for me


I'll be listening to the Gardiner recording too.


----------

